# Stressed red top cane?



## jmurphy4 (Aug 27, 2015)

Made a really good first cut of round bales this year, decided to turn cows out and let them graze and forego 2nd cut, now it still looks good at the end of August and acquired a few more cows, how can you tell if it is stressed before turning new cows out on it?


----------

